# source for cloud lift templates



## john lewis (Jul 14, 2011)

I would like to source router templates for Cloud Lifts as found in Arts and Crafts or Green and Green furniture pieces.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello John

Any relation to the big chain store? Seriously, though, have you thought about making your own in MDF or plywood. Easy enough to do with a coping saw, wood file and sandpaper/sanding block. A cloud lift is simply two parallel lines connected by two small radius curved. 

For those unfamiliar with the term "Cloud Lift" see here. There is also an excellent (clear) example of the design highlight incorporated into the garage doors of this house (see 7th picture down below "Garage Doors" para)

Regards

Phil


----------

